# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Peace through religion...........Um okay

## tod evans

Most of what I see in here is Protestants bashing Catholics or Atheists bashing Christians...

Ya'll are going to have to do better!

Don't forget to belittle the Jews and the Muslims, or the Buddhists and the Druids.....

"Peace" my old contrary ass!

Shameful!

----------


## Origanalist

Newspeak.

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## Voluntarist

> Most of what I see in here is Protestants bashing Catholics or Atheists bashing Christians...
> Ya'll are going to have to do better!
> Don't forget to belittle the Jews and the Muslims, or the Buddhists and the Druids.....
> "Peace" my old contrary ass!
> Shameful!



Don't you know

----------


## moostraks

The stupid baiting just to keep a rivalry going. Each day it is a battle of ignore the crap and let it stand uncontested and seem legit or bump it by rebuttal and give fuel to keep the argument going. If the purpose is peace through religion than I cannot understand why so much of this is tolerated?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> The stupid baiting just to keep a rivalry going. Each day it is a battle of ignore the crap and let it stand uncontested and seem legit or bump it by rebuttal and give fuel to keep the argument going. If the purpose is peace through religion than I cannot understand why so much of this is tolerated?


Wait one second...

How many DOZENS of your posts about Calvin in Geneva have been posted on these boards?  Have they ever been censored?  No.  So don't even pretend that when I offer the truth of history FOR THE FIRST TIME on these boards, that it shouldn't be "tolerated".

----------


## moostraks

> Wait one second...
> 
> How many DOZENS of your posts about Calvin in Geneva have been posted on these boards?  Have they ever been censored?  No.  So don't even pretend that when I offer the truth of history FOR THE FIRST TIME on these boards, that it shouldn't be "tolerated".


Lol! So wait, r u Calvinist right now? My Calvinism responses were ALWAYS in response to your victim card. I don't believe in creating factions or tearing others beliefs down because I know the damage it entails. I do post to respond when aggressors falsely play the victim card.

ETA oh and amusing that you think I advocate for censorship when it is you spamming and flagging not me. Stop projecting...

----------


## moostraks

> Lol! So wait, r u Calvinist right now? My Calvinism responses were ALWAYS in response to your victim card. I don't believe in creating factions or tearing others beliefs down because I know the damage it entails. I do post to respond when aggressors falsely play the victim card.
> 
> ETA oh and amusing that you think I advocate for censorship when it is you spamming and flagging not me. Stop projecting...


My opinion, if it doesn't further peace through religion, dump it in H T and let the hate threads die their quick and timely death. Then those who find it masturbatory to post such crap can be left to jerk around in the forum hell created for such activity.

----------


## pcosmar

> Then I heard a loud voice in heaven, saying, "Now the salvation, and the power, and the kingdom of our God and the authority of His Christ have come, for the *accuser of our brethren* has been thrown down, *he who accuses them* before our God day and night.





> Then he showed me Joshua the high priest standing before the angel of the LORD, *and Satan standing at his right side to accuse him*.





> Be alert and of sober mind. Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour.





> Appoint someone evil to oppose my enemy;* let an accuser stand at his right hand.
> *


Who does what?

What side are you on?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> My opinion, if it doesn't further peace through religion, dump it in H T and let the hate threads die their quick and timely death. Then those who find it masturbatory to post such crap can be left to jerk around in the forum hell created for such activity.


So now your just wanting a different kind of censorship?  Hahaha....  so predictable.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> My opinion, if it doesn't further peace through religion, dump it in H T and let the hate threads die their quick and timely death. Then those who find it masturbatory to post such crap can be left to jerk around in the forum hell created for such activity.


So now your just wanting a different kind of censorship?  Hahaha....  so predictable.

----------


## moostraks

> So now your just wanting a different kind of censorship?  Hahaha....  so predictable.


It isn't censorship, haha. It is moving it to a suitable subforum where it is not working against the supposed agenda for which the sub forum was created. The fact that it would die its timely death is just the natural state for these hate threads that get moved away from being so contentious because they were  improperly shelved in the wrong sub forum. You could still bump and post to your hearts content so hardly censored.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> It isn't censorship, haha. It is moving it to a suitable subforum where it is not working against the supposed agenda for which the sub forum was created. The fact that it would die its timely death is just the natural state for these hate threads that get moved away from being so contentious because they were  improperly shelved in the wrong sub forum. You could still bump and post to your hearts content so hardly censored.


Wait a second.


It's a "hate thread" when I post about the Roman Catholic Church, but it's not a hate thread when you post about Calvin in Geneva?

What a hypocrite you are!

----------


## moostraks

> Wait a second.
> 
> 
> It's a "hate thread" when I post about the Roman Catholic Church, but it's not a hate thread when you post about Calvin in Geneva?
> 
> What a hypocrite you are!


 No it's a hate thread because of WHY you are choosing to push your thread this morning. Remember sola it ain't the act but the intent of the action that matters in the whole scheme of things. So how is your thread relevant to peace through religion when you are not acknowledging the dark history of your own chosen faith path? Why should it not be moved to a more appropriate sub forum?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> No it's a hate thread because of WHY you are choosing to push your thread this morning. Remember sola it ain't the act but the intent of the action that matters in the whole scheme of things. So how is your thread relevant to peace through religion when you are not acknowledging the dark history of your own chosen faith path? Why should it not be moved to a more appropriate sub forum?


But you are a hateful person who has an anger problem.  You constantly attack other posters here and never debate the issues.  Why should your dozens of Calvin posts not be moderated?

----------


## acptulsa

> Most of what I see in here is Protestants bashing Catholics or Atheists bashing Christians...
> 
> Ya'll are going to have to do better!
> 
> Don't forget to belittle the Jews and the Muslims, or the Buddhists and the Druids.....
> 
> "Peace" my old contrary ass!
> 
> Shameful!


You forgot the people who deny being Catholic, Protestant, Atheist, or anything else so they can bash everyone!

'Cause, you know, haters hate favoritism...




> But you are a hateful person who has an anger problem.  You constantly attack other posters here and never debate the issues.


Whereas you are an anomaly.  Never have I seen someone who seems not to have any sign of a sense of humor manage to be so outrageously funny.

----------


## Nang

This is an actual, history thread, providing information about the Roman Catholic Inquisitions that all Christians should know.

It is more valuable to readers, than spamming the forum with hate propaganda written to oppose the Reformers who achieved ending the horrors that had continued for over 1200 years.

And not too long ago, one of the Popes renewed the articles of Inquisition within the RCC, so these kinds of persecutions could become reality again.  

We are in the end days and Christians need to know what the anti-christ is capable of doing to them because of their faith.

Read history, Christians.  It will gender thanksgiving in your heart (not hatefulness) for the centuries of deliverance we have enjoyed since the Reformation.  And it will prepare you for any future releasing of Satan who will attempt to eliminate the saints of God from this earth.

Google Roman Catholic Inquisitions, read Foxe's Book of Martyrs.  No Christian should remain ignorant of these historical facts, when it is all available on the internet.

Learn the enemy that you might have to do spiritual battle against.

----------


## moostraks

> This is an actual, history thread, providing information about the Roman Catholic Inquisitions that all Christians should know.
> 
> It is more valuable to readers, than spamming the forum with hate propaganda written to oppose the Reformers who achieved ending the horrors that had continued for over 1200 years.
> 
> And not too long ago, one of the Popes renewed the articles of Inquisition within the RCC, so these kinds of persecutions could become reality again.  
> 
> We are in the end days and Christians need to know what the anti-christ is capable of doing to them because of their faith.
> 
> Read history, Christians.  It will gender thanksgiving in your heart (not hatefulness) for the centuries of deliverance we have enjoyed since the Reformation.  And it will prepare you for any future releasing of Satan who will attempt to eliminate the saints of God from this earth.
> ...


This is only promoting Protestant propaganda and it is clear no true discourse will occur when certain people choose not to look at their own history but play a victim card to try and claim some esteemed place at the expense of others.

----------


## Nang

> This is only promoting Protestant propaganda and it is clear no true discourse will occur when certain people choose not to look at their own history but play a victim card to try and claim some esteemed place at the expense of others.



LOL!

You don't even know what propaganda is, do you?

Why don't you just be quiet and be willing to learn a little. . .

----------


## pcosmar

> This is an actual, history thread,


No, 
This is an actual thread calling out those who attack others in the name of religion..

There are other threads attacking history of various churches.

----------


## Terry1

> LOL!
> 
> You don't even know what propaganda is, do you?
> 
> Why don't you just be quiet and be willing to learn a little. . .


The same can be said to you Nang.  You can't even rightly divide the word of God.  You who claim that the "god of this word" is God Himself and that satan is bound and that God is the first cause of evil, sin and death.  You'd do well to take your own advice--be silent and learn.

----------


## Nang

> The same can be said to you Nang.  You can't even rightly divide the word of God.  You who claim that the "god of this word" is God Himself and that satan is bound and that God is the first cause of evil, sin and death.  You'd do well to take your own advice--be silent and learn.




God has blinded you to His truth, Terry.  

Someone has to tell you this . . .

John 12:37-40

----------


## acptulsa

> This is an actual, history thread, providing information about the Roman Catholic Inquisitions that all Christians should know.
> 
> It is more valuable to readers, than spamming the forum with hate propaganda written to oppose the Reformers who achieved ending the horrors that had continued for over 1200 years.
> 
> And not too long ago, one of the Popes renewed the articles of Inquisition within the RCC, so these kinds of persecutions could become reality again.


Whereas moostraks is posting stuff that happened in the twentieth century...

----------


## Sola_Fide

> God has blinded you to His truth, Terry.  
> 
> Someone has to tell you this . . .
> 
> John 12:37-40


Yes.  And we glory not in that they are blind, but that for the grace of God, we would be blind as well.  God is glorified in the enlightening of His people and the blinding of His enemies.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Whereas moostraks is posting stuff that happened in the twentieth century...


What does any of that have to do with me?

----------


## moostraks

> LOL!
> 
> You don't even know what propaganda is, do you?
> 
> Why don't you just be quiet and be willing to learn a little. . .


At least I well read enough to know it is merely a neutral term used regarding the promotion of specific cause so I am failing to see what I need to sit back and learn from someone who seems intent on ridiculing and summarily dismissing anyone who fails to promote her cause. 

I have no problem learning from the humble and the meek. I choose not to embrace and promote a victim mentality of those who are self seeking and so intent on sowing seeds of hatred and doubt for their own selfish gain that they willfully ignore the sins of their own faith path.

----------


## acptulsa

> What does any of that have to do with me?


Who was I talking to?

Does the sun shine out of your ass?  Does the Son shine out of your ass?

Who was I talking to?

----------


## tod evans

> This is an actual, history thread,


No it's not.

This thread is about how way too many folks bitch-n-whine at each other in a forum that advocates "Peace through religion"....

----------


## acptulsa

> No it's not.
> 
> This thread is about how way too many folks bitch-n-whine at each other in a forum that advocates "Peace through religion"....


So says the OP.

But it's ok, Nang.  You're keeping it on topic, even without knowing what the topic is.

----------


## moostraks

> What does any of that have to do with me?


Well, ya see, if you would bother to hear why I post you might understand my purpose isn't to devalue anyone's faith path but to show where being overly inclusive and arrogant can lead us. You have to stop and give love as you have been given Love. You were forgiven, and you lose that if you stop forgiving others. (Or in your case never were forgiven )

----------


## moostraks

> No it's not.
> 
> This thread is about how way too many folks bitch-n-whine at each other in a forum that advocates "Peace through religion"....


Thank you for the sanity <3

----------


## Nang

> Who was I talking to?
> 
> Does the sun shine out of your ass?  Does the Son shine out of your ass?
> 
> Who was I talking to?


Reported.

----------


## moostraks

> Actuality is:  There is no peace between the Roman Catholic Church and regenerated Christians.  The RCC is a wicked religious system, at whose hands multitudes of Christians have been persecuted and killed.
> 
> If we don't learn the past history of how religion can oppress, it can and most likely will happen again.
> 
> Revelation 12:10-17


Insert Protestant where RCC and you might get close when presenting both as responsible for their own crimes. So your point is only legit when you are assessing the full picture and not acting like a reincarnation of one of the ancestors of your faith.

----------


## tod evans

> Actuality is:


Look you silly woman!

This thread was started to point out the rudeness and insanity some of you continually exhibit in a forum that advocates for peace.

Coming in here with your argumentative attitude ain't going to cut it!

Be peaceful or get lost.

----------


## Nang

> Look you silly woman!
> 
> This thread was started to point out the rudeness and insanity some of you continually exhibit in a forum that advocates for peace.
> 
> Coming in here with your argumentative attitude ain't going to cut it!
> 
> Be peaceful or get lost.



Oh, the irony!  ROFL

----------


## moostraks

> But you are a hateful person who has an anger problem.  You constantly attack other posters here and never debate the issues.  Why should your dozens of Calvin posts not be moderated?


I bring you documentation to oppose your claims and you see it as hateful. I am not angry, you just interpret my posts as such because I oppose the inclusive and arrogant claims you make. My responses with the information on Calvin were to rebut, just like you did this morning, the pearly image of the persecuted church of protestants with a dash of realism so you might (or lurkers who might be duped by your posts) see that there is more to the story than you are bring to the table.

----------


## moostraks

> Oh, the irony!  ROFL


No one sees his post as ironic but you certainly seem to be the butt of your own joke by proving the truthfulness of his claims.

----------


## pcosmar

Iron y

----------


## tod evans

Ya' know I'm likely one of the most contentious ol' farts on here and you'll never see me attack someone else's religion.

That type of behavior isn't peaceful, it isn't friendly and it certainly doesn't represent the Christian God I worship.

Shameful behavior is shameful.....

----------


## VIDEODROME

Apparently Religion isn't peaceful.

----------


## Deborah K

> Apparently Religion isn't peaceful.


It's not religion per se.  It's people.  There's been a lot of attacking and push-back going on in the forums the last few months.  Why it's being tolerated is beyond me.

----------


## tod evans

> Not if Rome has anything to do with it.  Rome would have tortured you as sure as you are alive and breathing.


Rome is a city Ace.

If you're attacking another persons religion then you're one of those who I started this thread for.

Shameful behavior!

----------


## VIDEODROME

> It's not religion per se.  It's people.  There's been a lot of attacking and push-back going on in the forums the last few months.  Why it's being tolerated is beyond me.


It could be both.  It's people and Religious Tribalism.

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## Sola_Fide

> Rome is a city Ace.
> 
> If you're attacking another persons religion then you're one of those who I started this thread for.
> 
> Shameful behavior!



As far as the forum guidelines go, it is absolutely acceptable to debate another person's religion.  It IS NOT acceptable to attack people, which is what Moostraks has done in this thread and dozens of others.  She can't go a day without making a personal post and attacking someone.  For what its worth, Terry1 at least tries to stay on the topic.

----------


## Deborah K

> As far as the forum guidelines go, it is absolutely acceptable to debate another person's religion.  It IS NOT acceptable to attack people, which is what Moostraks has done in this thread and dozens of others.  She can't go a day without making a personal post and attacking someone.  For what its worth, Terry1 at least tries to stay on the topic.


It's not acceptable to attack another person's religion or beliefs.  It's also not acceptable to call people liars, false prophets, etc.

----------


## Deborah K

> It could be both.  It's people and Religious Tribalism.


It's people.  It's always people.

----------


## VIDEODROME

I dunno.  It seems like posts here tend to either get personal to become unnecessarily sarcastic here.  

It also gets weird when religious are called heretical or wicked.  Then the conversation can slide into implying that those who are in those religions today are wicked for participating.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> It's people.  It's always people.


Well yeah.  I think people to a great extent continue to be Tribal over many things whether it's personal Religions or ridiculous sports team rivalries.   Even worse, modern media allows Demagogues to stir $#@! up and makes this kind of thing even worse.

----------


## Deborah K

> Well yeah.  I think people to a great extent continue to be Tribal over many things whether it's personal Religions or ridiculous sports team rivalries.   Even worse, modern media allows Demagogues to stir $#@! up and makes this kind of thing even worse.


And we fall for it - hook, line, and sinker.

----------


## Deborah K

> I dunno.  It seems like posts here tend to either get personal to become unnecessarily sarcastic here.  
> 
> It also gets weird when religious are called heretical or wicked.  Then the conversation can slide into implying that those who are in those religions today are wicked for participating.


And this shouldn't be tolerated.  Certain people here, think it is their duty to identify heretics and call them out.  But, as I've stated repeatedly, this is a private forum with guidelines and they don't have the right to violate them with impunity.  Yet they do, constantly, and they're still here.

----------


## moostraks

> As far as the forum guidelines go, it is absolutely acceptable to debate another person's religion.  It IS NOT acceptable to attack people, which is what Moostraks has done in this thread and dozens of others.  She can't go a day without making a personal post and attacking someone.  For what its worth, Terry1 at least tries to stay on the topic.


Really sola? I am addressing you on the issues. You see it as a personal attack I guess because you are not separating your identity from the issues you are bringing forth for discussion. I document and you complain. I speak to the issues you bring up, you complain. You call me angry. Post false accusations about what I do. You make claims as to what I believe that are false. You make false claims about my experience and knowledge. All the while I am busy hunting up links to offer an alternative opinion to your statements and we begin again with your complaints that I am overly documenting followed by You call me angry. Post false accusations about what I do. You make claims as to what I believe that are false. You make false claims about my experience and knowledge. All the while I am busy hunting up links to offer an alternative opinion to your statements and we begin again with your complaints that I am overly documenting followed by...

----------


## Sola_Fide

> And this shouldn't be tolerated.  Certain people here, think it is their duty to identify heretics and call them out.  But, as I've stated repeatedly, this is a private forum with guidelines and they don't have the right to violate them with impunity.  Yet they do, constantly, and they're still here.


It is not a violation of the forum guidelines to debate ANYTHING, including religion.  Donnay gets in heated health debates.  Hazek gets in heated bitcoin debates.  As long as the posts are on the topic and not personal attacks, then it is within the forum guidelines.

----------


## moostraks

> It is not a violation of the forum guidelines to debate ANYTHING, including religion.  Donnay gets in heated health debates.  Hazek gets in heated bitcoin debates.  As long as the posts are on the topic and not personal attacks, then it is within the forum guidelines.


Says the guy whose crying that I am making personal posts? I don't get banned for being personal because I have been trying to keep it to the issues you bring up. So, you create a post on wanting to be shown where you are running from discussions and somehow my responses are personal? You post about sticking to the issues and than say the act of sticking to the issues is an issue and then every time I speak you say its personal but nang can rip someone a new one and not one peep from the forum issue troll. Smh at the foolishness.

----------


## Deborah K

> It is not a violation of the forum guidelines to debate ANYTHING, including religion.  Donnay gets in heated health debates.  Hazek gets in heated bitcoin debates.  As long as the posts are on the topic and not personal attacks, then it is within the forum guidelines.


You're confusing debating with attacks, and violating guidelines.  People get heated in other forums here, no doubt.  But the religion forum has turned into a cesspool, unlike the political forums.  It's embarrassing.

----------


## Nang

Posting truth does not produce a cesspool.

*Denying truth guarantees a cesspool.*

You are siding with the wrong posters, Deborah.  Even when actual church history is presented.

----------


## moostraks

> Posting truth does not produce a cesspool.
> 
> *Denying truth guarantees a cesspool.*
> 
> You are siding with the wrong posters, Deborah.  Even when actual church history is presented.


On the basis of the alluded to criteria she shouldn't side with Protestants either...Thing is the sub forum is peace through religion. There is a vent section that might be more appropriate for this picking sides thing some find so necessary to do to show their faith.

----------


## Nang

> On the basis of the alluded to criteria she shouldn't side with Protestants either...Thing is the sub forum is peace through religion. There is a vent section that might be more appropriate for this picking sides thing some find so necessary to do to show their faith.


If we were all blessed with Scriptural truths, we would all be united in spirit.

There is definitely something wrong with the contributors of this forum, else there would indeed be peace.

All one can do is testify to their faith, adhere to the Word of God, study church history, and pray to God for wisdom. 

 Playing popularity games or politics with religion will not work.  Taking sides will backfire.  Manifesting willful disobedience and denying Holy Scripture will destroy.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> You're confusing debating with attacks, and violating guidelines.  People get heated in other forums here, no doubt.  But the religion forum has turned into a cesspool, unlike the political forums.  It's embarrassing.


I agree that the religion forum is full of baseless, personal attacks.  But the reason that this is the case, is because people do not know what they believe about their religion, and so the natural thing to do is just devolve into attacking someone.

The religion forum will be less personal when people truly begin to know and defend what they believe about their religion.

----------


## Nang

> I agree that the religion forum is full of baseless, personal attacks.  But the reason that this is the case, is because people do not know what they believe about their religion, and so the natural thing to do is just devolve into attacking someone.
> 
> The religion forum will be less personal when people truly begin to know and defend what they believe about their religion.




Amen.  This is so.

----------


## Nang

Truth is not found by guessing, or imagining, or inventing.

Truth comes only by devoting oneself to study of God, as He revealed Himself in the Holy Scriptures.

----------


## moostraks

> If we were all blessed with Scriptural truths, we would all be united in spirit.
> 
> There is definitely something wrong with the contributors of this forum, else there would indeed be peace.
> 
> All one can do is testify to their faith, adhere to the Word of God, study church history, and pray to God for wisdom. 
> 
>  Playing popularity games or politics with religion will not work.  Taking sides will backfire.  Manifesting willful disobedience and denying Holy Scripture will destroy.


SMH...you don't listen.  This is just a speech for self adulation. The forum has had peace when agitators were not constantly stirring the pot. Peace through religion. If the topic does not comply by that or offer a platform for discussion to meet such ends then it should be moved to a more appropriate sub forum like every other section of this forum is handled. My suggestion with current choices is vent or HT...

----------


## VIDEODROME

Not gonna happen if some people's beliefs include what they think other people's beliefs are.  They pre-define their opponents beliefs for them and then attack based on those assumption no matter how often their opponent tries to explain that's not what they believe.

----------


## moostraks

> Truth is not found by guessing, or imagining, or inventing.
> 
> Truth comes only by devoting oneself to study of God, as He revealed Himself in the Holy Scriptures.


If you feel this way then respond only by Scripture and stop pushing your personal interpretation upon others. Have faith in the Spirit.

----------


## Nang

> SMH...you don't listen.  This is just a speech for self adulation. The forum has had peace when agitators were not constantly *stirring the pot.* Peace through religion. If the topic does not comply by that or offer a platform for discussion to meet such ends then it should be moved to a more appropriate sub forum like every other section of this forum is handled. My suggestion with current choices is vent or HT...




What I say . . . now all we have to do is reveal who is "stirring the pot!"

Who posts the most?  Who is the angriest?  Who manifests hate over and above Truth?

----------


## Nang

> If you feel this way then respond only by Scripture and stop pushing your personal interpretation upon others. Have faith in the Spirit.


LOL.

OK.

Read my signature . . .

----------


## VIDEODROME

> What I say . . . now all we have to do is reveal who is "stirring the pot!"
> 
> Who posts the most?  Who is the angriest?  Who manifests hate over and above Truth?


Basically, Religious people.

----------


## otherone

> Most of what I see in here is Protestants bashing Catholics or Atheists bashing Christians...
> 
> Ya'll are going to have to do better!
> 
> Don't forget to belittle the Jews and the Muslims, or the Buddhists and the Druids.....
> 
> "Peace" my old contrary ass!
> 
> Shameful!

----------


## moostraks

> What I say . . . now all we have to do is reveal who is "stirring the pot!"
> 
> Who posts the most?  Who is the angriest?  Who manifests hate over and above Truth?


In three months you have 1,700 posts. In seven _years_ I have 7, 000 posts. What was that you were saying?

Oh yeah, the angriest, who exhibits hate over Truth? How many posts of yours have been mod deleted? My stomach churns to have to look for one of your posts the hate and contempt is so palpable. Who has been banned? In seven years I have not been banned once. You have been here less than 3 months and cannot claim that. So what is the point you are trying to make again?

----------


## Nang

> Basically, Religious people.


Agreed.

And by now it should be obvious to all, that there is a difference between Spirit-filled Christians and Religionists.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Most of what I see in here is Protestants bashing Catholics or Atheists bashing Christians...
> 
> Ya'll are going to have to do better!
> 
> Don't forget to belittle the Jews and the Muslims, or the Buddhists and the Druids.....
> 
> "Peace" my old contrary ass!
> 
> Shameful!







> *Matthew 10:35-39
> 
> Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a sword. For I have come to turn
> 
> “‘a man against his father,
>     a daughter against her mother,
> a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law—
> 
> a man’s enemies will be the members of his own household.
> ...


Jesus came to bring division to this world.

----------


## Nang

> In three months you have 1,700 posts. In seven _years_ I have 7, 000 posts. What was that you were saying?
> 
> Oh yeah, the angriest, who exhibits hate over Truth? How many posts of yours have been mod deleted? *My stomach churns to have to look for one of your posts the hate and contempt is so palpable.* Who has been banned? In seven years I have not been banned once. You have been here less than 3 months and cannot claim that. So what is the point you are trying to make again?


So don't look . . .

_"We are of God; he that knows God hears us; he that is not of God hears us not. Hereby we know the Spirit of Truth, and the spirit of error." I John 4:6

_ . . . and I have not been banned.

----------


## tod evans

> Jesus came to bring division to this world.


You are not Jesus.

This is the "Peace through religion" forum...

----------


## Sola_Fide

> In three months you have 1,700 posts. In seven _years_ I have 7, 000 posts. What was that you were saying?
> 
> Oh yeah, the angriest, who exhibits hate over Truth? How many posts of yours have been mod deleted? My stomach churns to have to look for one of your posts the hate and contempt is so palpable. Who has been banned? In seven years I have not been banned once. You have been here less than 3 months and cannot claim that. So what is the point you are trying to make again?




We know why the Christians get banned.  Because natural men with their false religions cannot stand Christians who hold up the truth of grace alone.  You never get banned because you are not a Christian and never say anything that would cause the natural man with his false religion of works any trouble.

The Christians here know why they get banned.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> So don't look . . .
> 
> _"We are of God; he that knows God hears us; he that is not of God hears us not. Hereby we know the Spirit of Truth, and the spirit of error." I John 4:6_


If that was the case, would you continue to preach to them just for the hell of it even if they apparently can't get the message?  It would seem kind of futile.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> If that was the case, would you continue to preach to them just for the hell of it even if they apparently can't get the message?  It would seem kind of futile.


How do we know whom God will regenerate? I am not God, I have no idea who he will save.  I just preach the truth unceasingly and let God do the awakening.

----------


## Nang

> If that was the case, would you continue to preach to them just for the hell of it even if they apparently can't get the message?  It would seem kind of futile.


That is my commission from Jesus Christ.  Matthew 28:19-20

It is not for me to determine who will hear my witness to Truth, or who will not.  Only God knows who He will call to faith in His Son.

----------


## Deborah K

> Posting truth does not produce a cesspool.
> 
> *Denying truth guarantees a cesspool.*
> 
> You are siding with the wrong posters, Deborah.  Even when actual church history is presented.


I disagree with you, Nang.

----------


## Deborah K

> Taking sides will backfire.  Manifesting willful disobedience and denying Holy Scripture will destroy.


You and Sola are as guilty of this as the rest of us.  Don't be hypocritical.  There are way too many posts that affirm this.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> That is my commission from Jesus Christ.  Matthew 28:19-20
> 
> It is not for me to determine who will hear my witness to Truth, or who will not.  Only God knows who He will call to faith in His Son.


So if someone doesn't seem to take your message to heart, are you cool with it?

----------


## Deborah K

> I agree that the religion forum is full of baseless, personal attacks.  But the reason that this is the case, is because people do not know what they believe about their religion, and so the natural thing to do is just devolve into attacking someone.
> 
> The religion forum will be less personal when people truly begin to know and defend what they believe about their religion.


Sola, you don't even respond when you get scripturally called out.  Instead, you deny it, and claim me and others to be liars.  Then, when we re-post the threads, you continue to ignore.  More hypocrisy.

But this is the gist of it.  Endless circular arguments.  Never the twain shall meet.  Self regulation seems to be failing.  What to do next?

----------


## moostraks

> So don't look . . .
> 
> _"We are of God; he that knows God hears us; he that is not of God hears us not. Hereby we know the Spirit of Truth, and the spirit of error." I John 4:6
> 
> _ . . . and I have not been banned.


1-yes you were, it was a short one, so don't lie
2-Matthew 23:13 "What sorrow awaits you teachers of religious law and you Pharisees. Hypocrites! For you shut the Kingdom of Heaven in people's faces. You won't go in yourselves, and you don't let others enter either.
3-Psalm 69:20 Reproach hath broken my heart; and I am full of heaviness: and I looked for some to take pity, but there was none; and for comforters, but I found none.
 21 They gave me also gall for my meat; and in my thirst they gave me vinegar to drink.

4-I John 4:   7Beloved, let us love one another, for love is from God; and everyone who loves is born of God and knows God. 8The one who does not love does not know God, for God is love.

5-1 John 4:18 There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love

----------


## Deborah K

> LOL.
> 
> OK.
> 
> Read my signature . . .


Do you think your signature gives you an excuse to be rude, accusatory, prideful, harsh, and unyielding?  Because, this is how you come off when you respond to people like TER, Theo, Terry, Moostraks, Eduardo, and others.  I think it is sinful to take a verse and pervert it.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Sola, you don't even respond when you get scripturally called out.  Instead, you deny it, and claim me and others to be liars.  Then, when we re-post the threads, you continue to ignore.  More hypocrisy.
> 
> But this is the gist of it.  Endless circular arguments.  Never the twain shall meet.  Self regulation seems to be failing.  What to do next?


Scripturally called out?  

What did I get called out on?

----------


## acptulsa

What haven't you been called out on?




> Also, I don't think those threads get many views.  The threads that get views are the threads where there is contention.  People like to see two sides go at it so they can decide for themselves where the truth is.





> 6 Take heed that ye do not your alms before men, to be seen of them: otherwise ye have no reward of your Father which is in heaven.
> 
> 2 Therefore when thou doest thine alms, do not sound a trumpet before thee, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may have glory of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward.
> 
> 3 But when thou doest alms, let not thy left hand know what thy right hand doeth:
> 
> 4 That thine alms may be in secret: and thy Father which seeth in secret himself shall reward thee openly.
> 
> 5 And when thou prayest, thou shalt not be as the hypocrites are: for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and in the corners of the streets, that they may be seen of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward.
> ...





> 34 A new commandment I give unto you, That ye love one another; as I have loved you, that ye also love one another.
> 
> 35 By this shall all men know that ye are my disciples, if ye have love one to another.

----------


## Deborah K

> In three months you have 1,700 posts. In seven _years_ I have 7, 000 posts. What was that you were saying?
> 
> Oh yeah, the angriest, who exhibits hate over Truth? How many posts of yours have been mod deleted? My stomach churns to have to look for one of your posts the hate and contempt is so palpable. Who has been banned? In seven years I have not been banned once. You have been here less than 3 months and cannot claim that. So what is the point you are trying to make again?


This ^   is one example of the hypocrisy and double-standard being practiced on here. Out of rep.

----------


## Deborah K

> Agreed.
> 
> And by now it should be obvious to all, that there is a difference between Spirit-filled Christians and Religionists.


Oh the irony!

----------


## VIDEODROME

If we all got to Heaven, could we live with each other for Eternity?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> What haven't you been called out on?


That wasn't a call out.  I corrected you on your misapplication of that Scripture.  You were wrong and I explained to you why you were wrong.

----------


## Deborah K

> Jesus came to bring division to this world.


"The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy. I *came that they may have life and have it abundantly."* John 10:10

Another example of using the Bible to defend bad behavior to the exclusion of the rest of the Bible.

----------


## Deborah K

> So don't look . . .
> 
> _"We are of God; he that knows God hears us; he that is not of God hears us not. Hereby we know the Spirit of Truth, and the spirit of error." I John 4:6
> 
> _ . . . and I have not been banned.


You were banned for 3 days.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> "The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy. I *came that they may have life and have it abundantly."* John 10:10
> 
> Another example of using the Bible to defend bad behavior to the exclusion of the rest of the Bible.


Yes, Jesus came that the sheep whom the Father has chosen would have abundant life.

But in that, there is going to be a great division in the world.  And Jesus said He came to bring a division so deep that family members would hate each other because of Him.  He said EVERYONE would hate Christians.

----------


## Deborah K

> You are not Jesus.
> 
> This is the "Peace through religion" forum...


out of rep

----------


## Sola_Fide

> You are not Jesus.
> 
> This is the "Peace through religion" forum...


Of course I'm not Jesus.  But Jesus said He came to bring division to this world, and that is exactly what the gospel does.  The gospel divides.


Also, I don't like the name of this board.  I think it is insulting.

----------


## Deborah K

> Yes, Jesus came that the sheep whom the Father has chosen would have abundant life.
> 
> But in that, there is going to be a great division in the world.  And Jesus said He came to bring a division so deep that family members would hate each other because of Him.  He said EVERYONE would hate Christians.


Including other "Christians"?  Oh yeah, I almost forgot, we're not Christians because you and Nang say so.

----------


## Deborah K

> Scripturally called out?  
> 
> What did I get called out on?


Here we go again....smelfh

----------


## James Madison

> In three months you have 1,700 posts. In seven _years_ I have 7, 000 posts. What was that you were saying?
> 
> Oh yeah, the angriest, who exhibits hate over Truth? How many posts of yours have been mod deleted? My stomach churns to have to look for one of your posts the hate and contempt is so palpable. Who has been banned? In seven years I have not been banned once. You have been here less than 3 months and cannot claim that. So what is the point you are trying to make again?


The bigger question is: how did she find this site?

----------


## Nang

> You were banned for 3 days.


I was not.  You only thought I was.

I was here, reading The Vent, and you discussing how you were going to shun the three of us when we returned.

How can we respect your calls for peace, when your true motivation is to eliminate us?  That is not desiring peace, but tactics of warfare.

----------


## Nang

> The bigger question is: how did she find this site?


I was invited.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> The bigger question is: how did she find this site?


Who cares?

----------


## James Madison

> I was invited.





> Who cares?


At least we know who invited her.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> I was not.  You only thought I was.
> 
> I was here, reading The Vent, and you discussing how you were going to shun the three of us when we returned.
> 
> How can we respect your calls for peace, when your true motivation is to eliminate us?  That is not desiring peace, but tactics of warfare.


Shunning to Warfare?

----------


## James Madison

> Shunning to Warfare?


Property rights aren't big in Commie-fornia.

----------


## Nang

> Shunning to Warfare?




Yep.  Whatever tactic she employs, her goal is to eliminate us from this forum.

Are you denying you support her in this?

Where is the love and peace, in this kind of mindset?  None of we 3 have ever suggested Bryan ban all who disagree _with us_, have we?

----------


## moostraks

> I was not.  You only thought I was.
> 
> I was here, reading The Vent, and you discussing how you were going to shun the three of us when we returned.
> 
> How can we respect your calls for peace, when your true motivation is to eliminate us?  That is not desiring peace, but tactics of warfare.


It shows up under your avatar when you are banned. That is how we know you were banned rather than just not posting.

ETA  not on mobile but on the computer version it shows up there...

----------


## Nang

> At least we know who invited her.


No, you obviously do not know, or you would not infer it was S_F.

It was not S_F who invited me.

We had never met each other either circumstantially or online before my posting here.  

Hate to bust your conspiratorial bubble . . .

----------


## Deborah K

> I was not.  You only thought I was.
> 
> I was here, reading The Vent, and you discussing how you were going to shun the three of us when we returned.
> 
> How can we respect your calls for peace, when your true motivation is to eliminate us?  That is not desiring peace, but tactics of warfare.


You are lying now.  You were banned.  "Temp ban" was under your name.  And here is the conversation for anyone who cares to see for themselves what I really stated:





> I think this is what we're dealing with here. Especially after what Sola wrote and Nang agreed to- that Christians are at war. And, they don't see the rest of us as Christians, and they never will. So nothing will change as long as they're here.
> 
> I've decided to shun them. And that is a tad different than just hitting the ignore button, and hiding the forum in New Posts. If they try to engage me, I will not respond. And if they violate guidelines I will report them. Dr. 3D is upset with me now, and has accused me of "putting on a brown shirt", but I don't recall him ever being a target of theirs, (Specs, you either for that matter), so it's understandable why he would think that. (sort of) 
> 
>  As I've stated, I've tried to get along with all three of them at different times. I try to get along with everyone, even people with whom I vehemently disagree. I now know that isn't what they want. They want discord - pure and simple - unless and until you come around to their way of thinking. Well that isn't going to happen with me. So, my decision is made. 
> 
> found at Post 56 (thread has been locked)


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ened-this-time

----------


## moostraks

> At least we know who invited her.


It was FF...

----------


## Nang

> It shows up under your avatar when you are banned. That is how we know you were banned rather than just not posting.


Kotin banned me and Bryan immediately overturned it within hours.  I looked at my own avatar, and it was clear all weekend, while I read the conspirators plotted our return on The Vent.

And they talk peace, freedom, and unity in diversity around here . . what a crock!

----------


## James Madison

> No, you obviously do not know, or you would not infer it was S_F.
> 
> It was not S_F who invited me.
> 
> We had never met each other either circumstantially or online before my posting here.  
> 
> Hate to bust your conspiratorial bubble . . .


Sorry. After sifting through mountains of $#@!, it all starts running together.

----------


## Nang

> You are lying now.


I am not lying.  Ask Bryan, or do I have to divulge his PM to me, overruling the ban within hours.

----------


## Deborah K

> Kotin banned me and Bryan immediately overturned it within hours.  I looked at my own avatar, and it was clear all weekend, while I read the conspirators plotted our return on The Vent.
> 
> And they talk peace, freedom, and unity in diversity around here . . what a crock!


I just pulled up that thread for everyone to see, Nang.  



I was actually hopeful when Bryan started the debate threads.  I thought it might make things better, get things hashed out.  I was wrong.  I'm ready to go back to shunning now.

----------


## Deborah K

> I am not lying.  Ask Bryan, or do I have to divulge his PM to me, overruling the ban within hours.


You claimed in here that you were never banned, Nang.  You lied. Quibbling over how long it was isn't the issue.

----------


## Nang

//

----------


## Nang

> You claimed in here that you were never banned, Nang.  You lied. Quibbling over how long it was isn't the issue.



Whatever you want to accuse me of, Deborah.  I understand  We must have peace here, even if it means calling children of God, "liars."

However, I will not accuse of you lying here.

My peace comes from the comfort of Scripture:

"You are of God, little children, and have overcome them, because *He who is in you is greater than he who is in the world.*  They are
of the world.  Therefore they speak as of the world, and the world hears them.  We are of God.  He who knows God hears us; he who
is not of God does not hear us.  By this we know the spirit of truth and the spirit of error."  I John 4:4-6

----------


## Dr.3D

Yes, the world hates true Christianity.



> *John 15:17-19*  I am giving you these commands so that you may love one another.  18 "If the world hates you, be aware that it hated me before it hated you.  19 If you belonged to the world, the world would love you as its own. Because you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you out of the world-- therefore the world hates you. _NRS_


What belongs to this world will be loved by this world.

Just look at all of the love in this thread.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Really.... what is this thread topic asking?  What kind of place do we want this forum to be? 

If some people embrace fanning the flames of contention, I guess it will continue on this way.  Do some people actually like the forum being this way?

----------


## acptulsa

> Because I would like the forums to return to what it once was.  A place for fellowshipping, respectful debate, a place for RP faithful to find some common ground.  I don't like what you and Nang, and FF (to a certain degree) have turned it into.


Actually, there has long been contention in this subforum.  It used to be Christians trying to help atheists understand that they need not be afraid of Christianity, because not all Christians are as hateful as the ones they were raised around.

But here lately...



Instead we have self-styled preachers screaming at the choir.

'YOU CAN'T GET TO HEAVEN ON WORKS!  YOU GOTTA HAVE GRACE!'

'We believe, but we still want to do works.'

'YOU CAN'T GET TO HEAVEN ON WORKS!  YOU GOTTA HAVE GRACE!'

'We believe, but we still want to do works.'

Etc.

If God's getting any benefit from this, I'm sure I don't know what it is.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> Yep.  Whatever tactic she employs, her goal is to eliminate us from this forum.
> 
> Are you denying you support her in this?


I support people finding a way to chillout and calmly discuss things.  This forum probably needs a big dose of medical marijuana.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I support people finding a way to chillout and calmly discuss things.  This forum probably needs a big dose of medical marijuana.


But you're only focusing on the peace we can have with eachother.  But what about peace with God?  THAT my friend is the peace that you want.  You can only have peace with God on the basis of Christ's imputed righteousness.   If you believe in His perfect life on your behalf, you will be saved from the wrath of God against your sin.

----------


## Deborah K

> Whatever you want to accuse me of, Deborah.  I understand  We must have peace here, even if it means calling children of God, "liars."
> 
> However, I will not accuse of you lying here.
> 
> My peace comes from the comfort of Scripture:
> 
> "You are of God, little children, and have overcome them, because *He who is in you is greater than he who is in the world.*  They are
> of the world.  Therefore they speak as of the world, and the world hears them.  We are of God.  He who knows God hears us; he who
> is not of God does not hear us.  By this we know the spirit of truth and the spirit of error."  I John 4:4-6


It isn't a lie.  I was told by someone who will remain unnamed that it was 3 days.  I'm not the one with a reputation for lying here, Nang.

----------


## Terry1

> I was not.  You only thought I was.
> 
> I was here, reading The Vent, and you discussing how you were going to shun the three of us when we returned.
> 
> How can we respect your calls for peace, when your true motivation is to eliminate us?  That is not desiring peace, but tactics of warfare.


You mean you couldn't see the word "Banned" under your username for three days?  I did and so did everyone else, Deb's not lying, but now there's something wrong with you denying it though when everyone else could see it.  You can still read the forum on a temporary ban Nang, you just can't post anything.

----------


## Crashland

> But you're only focusing on the peace we can have with eachother.  But what about peace with God?  THAT my friend is the peace that you want.  You can only have peace with God on the basis of Christ's imputed righteousness.   If you believe in His perfect life on your behalf *God elects you*, you will be saved from the wrath of God against your sin.


I corrected it for you

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I corrected it for you


There is absolutely no contradiction between the two.  God elects, man believes.  No contradiction.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> But you're only focusing on the peace we can have with eachother.  But what about peace with God?  THAT my friend is the peace that you want.  You can only have peace with God on the basis of Christ's imputed righteousness.   If you believe in His perfect life on your behalf, you will be saved from the wrath of God against your sin.


What if a more peaceful forum would be a better means to achieve this?  Using a tone of condemnation is not very persuasive.

----------


## Voluntarist

> Originally Posted by James Madison
> 
> 
> The bigger question is: how did she find this site?
> 
> 
> Who cares?


Doing my best Sheldon Cooper imitation:
The obvious answer would be, "James Madison does, or he wouldn't have asked." I don't see where that would be so confusing as to warrant the question.

Perhaps what you meant to ask was "Why do you care?"  And if I'm reading correctly between the lines , it's part of an RCCA he's conducting.

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## Crashland

> There is absolutely no contradiction between the two.  God elects, man believes.  No contradiction.


I'm not saying there is a contradiction, but which of them is the *cause* of the salvation?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> What if a more peaceful forum would be a better means to achieve this?  Using a tone of condemnation is not very persuasive.


When a Christian preaches the gospel, he does not persuade.   Persuading carries the connotation that if I had cunning enough words I could trick someone into believing the gospel.   This is impossible, because three is no such thing as free will.  GOD, and God alone, causes one to believe.  I don't preach with cunning words...I just simply speak the truth.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I'm not saying there is a contradiction, but which of them is the *cause* of the salvation?


God is the cause of man's belief (and ultimately the cause of his disbelief).

----------


## acptulsa

> Persuading carries the connotation that if I had cunning enough words I could trick someone into believing...


Here's another of your definitions that I reject.  That connotation is not attached to that word here where I live.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> 



What do you think?  That this stuff is going to get to me?  Haha...

----------


## Crashland

> When a Christian preaches the gospel, he does not persuade.   Persuading carries the connotation that if I had cunning enough words I could trick someone into believing the gospel.   This is impossible, because three is no such thing as free will.  GOD, and God alone, causes one to believe.  I don't preach with cunning words...I just simply speak the truth.


Persuasion does not equal cunning or deception. I don't think there is any connotation at all

----------


## VIDEODROME

> When a Christian preaches the gospel, he does not persuade.   Persuading carries the connotation that if I had cunning enough words I could trick someone into believing the gospel.   This is impossible, because three is no such thing as free will.  GOD, and God alone, causes one to believe.  I don't preach with cunning words...I just simply speak the truth.



Could the opposite occur where a person is dissuaded from this view because it is expressed in a harsh tone they don't like? 

Otherwise, if everything is up to God, I'm not sure why you're so interested in preaching.  Either God will pick someone or he won't.

----------


## phill4paul

> What do you think?  That this stuff is going to get to me?  Haha...


  Why do you think that it is directly specifically at _you_ instead of the particular forum as a whole? It would seem that have a rather high opinion of yourself. Pride before destruction, something, something, something. I'm sure you know where to look it up.

----------


## VIDEODROME

I want this to get to you.  Dump Microsoft and switch to UNIX or Linux.

----------


## otherone



----------


## phill4paul

>

----------


## Nang

> You mean you couldn't see the word "Banned" under your username for three days?  I did and so did everyone else, Deb's not lying, but now there's something wrong with you denying it though when everyone else could see it.  You can still read the forum on a temporary ban Nang, you just can't post anything.



No one can read The Vent without logging in, which I did during the three days my friends remained banned, and have e-mailed copies of posts that were written (with dates) made during the time you say I was banned.

Again, only Bryan can answer for this and save me from being called a liar (how many times today alone?).  So ask him.

----------


## otherone

> No one can read The Vent without logging in, which I did during the three days my friends remained banned, and have e-mailed copies of posts that were written (with dates) made during the time you say I was banned.
> 
> Again, only Bryan can answer for this and save me from being called a liar (how many times today alone?).  So ask him.


Don't know where the mix-up is....but you actually WERE banned....

----------


## Dr.3D

"At this point, what difference does it make?"

----------


## Terry1

> Jesus came to bring division to this world.


It's just like Tod said--you're not Jesus.  What Jesus did and what He told you to do are separate.  Jesus told us to love one another the same as we love God and that what you do unto others, you also do the very same thing to God.

----------


## Nang

> Don't know where the mix-up is....but you actually WERE banned....


Not by the owner of this site.

----------


## Terry1

> Don't know where the mix-up is....but you actually WERE banned....


I don't know how it's possible that she couldn't see the "Banned" under her username and then accuse Deb of lying about it--LOL  But then Nang is always accusing someone of something or she wouldn't be herself otherwise.

----------


## Nang

> It's just like Tod said--you're not Jesus.  What Jesus did and what He told you to do are separate.  Jesus told us to love one another the same as we love God and that what you do unto others, you also do the very same thing to God.



So why don't you practice what Jesus said to do?

----------


## tod evans

> Of course I'm not Jesus.  But Jesus said He came to bring division to this world, and that is exactly what the gospel does.  The gospel divides.


And somehow you're able to interpret this to mean you have free reign to not address folks in a peaceful manner?

How utterly vein..




> Also, I don't like the name of this board.  I think it is insulting.


Well then!

You could always start your own site that says exactly what you want to hear...(Please keep us all posted over here in peaceful land how well that goes for you)

----------


## Deborah K

> So why don't you practice what Jesus said to do?


Why don't you???

----------


## Nang

> I don't know how it's possible that she couldn't see the "Banned" under her username and then accuse Deb of lying about it--LOL



You are really unbelievable . . .

First, the ban was immediately overruled by Bryan, so my avatar did not show me banned for 3 days.  You are delusional and wrong to spread this story.

Secondly, I never accused Deborah of lying.

You can't get anything straight.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> So why don't you practice what Jesus said to do?


I don't believe in him.  What's your excuse?

----------


## moostraks

> Not by the owner of this site.


Ah, and here  you get a perfect representation of how far something is parsed to not be a lie, eh? You were banned...

----------


## moostraks

> You are really unbelievable . . .
> 
> First, the ban was immediately overruled by Bryan, so my avatar did not show me banned for 3 days.  You are delusional and wrong to spread this story.
> 
> Secondly, I never accused Deborah of lying.
> 
> You can't get anything straight.


It was not immediately. It showed up under your avatar and for awhile with the indignant trio silenced, peace reigned. It was a beautiful moment in time. I remember it fondly.

----------


## Nang

> It was not immediately. It showed up under your avatar and for awhile with the indignant trio silenced, peace reigned. It was a beautiful moment in time. I remember it fondly.



Surprising the inside group did not notice me posting during that time . . . Too busy planning our execution, I suppose.

----------


## phill4paul

The site already has guidelines regarding this issue.




> Repeating Contentious Issue Management
> 
> Some issues of debate can become very contentious with two strongly opposing views. While it is of great value to have these opposing views hashed out, it is equally problematic for these debates to get carried over to many threads where the same debate points get rehashed over and over.
> 
> In such cases members will be asked to limit the debate or present their primary argument on the topic in one thread or a personal blog post. That thread can then be referenced elsewhere as needed, or a link can be put in one's signature for added exposure.


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/content.php?1989


  Might be interesting if it were implemented.

----------


## Nang

> The site already has guidelines regarding this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/content.php?1989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An attempt to implement this guideline is occurring here.

----------


## tod evans

> The site already has guidelines regarding this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/content.php?1989
> 
> 
>   Might be interesting if it were implemented.


This goes here;

George says the same thing in a catchy tune..

----------


## moostraks

> Surprising the inside group did not notice me posting during that time . . . Too busy planning our execution, I suppose.


Uh, you were not posting when the temporary ban notice was under your name. Good luck with that theory...

ETA When you resumed posting the ban notice was gone. I was surprised you were not gone longer for the hate you foment

----------


## James Madison

> Surprising the inside group did not notice me posting during that time . . . *Too busy planning our execution, I suppose*.


You should seek out professional help. I'm serious; your belief that everyone is conspiring to 'get you' is borderline schizophrenic.

----------


## otherone



----------


## Theocrat

> Most of what I see in here is Protestants bashing Catholics or Atheists bashing Christians...
> 
> Ya'll are going to have to do better!
> 
> Don't forget to belittle the Jews and the Muslims, or the Buddhists and the Druids.....
> 
> "Peace" my old contrary ass!
> 
> Shameful!


As of late, it's been Christians bashing Christians. That is shameful, indeed.

----------


## acptulsa

> As of late, it's been Christians bashing Christians. That is shameful, indeed.


Yes it is.  Of course, if you have the _chutzpah_ to say the Christian you're bashing isn't a Christian, then it's... still shameful.

----------


## phill4paul

> 


  A country girl I know pronounces Buddhism as "Booty-ism." I just can't bring myself to correct her.

----------


## phill4paul

> As of late, it's been Christians bashing Christians. That is shameful, indeed.


  Well, what do you expect when a "Religion" forum is taken over by Christians? Since everyone else has been driven out then the only place to go from there is infighting.

----------


## otherone

> A country girl I know pronounces Buddhism as "Booty-ism." I just can't bring myself to correct her.

----------


## otherone

> Well, what do you expect when a "Religion" forum is taken over by Christians? Since everyone else has been driven out then the only place to go from there is infighting.

----------


## Deborah K

> Surprising the inside group did not notice me posting during that time . . . Too busy planning our execution, I suppose.


What's the inside group?

And how can you still claim your crazy conspiracy when I've posted the thread for everyone to see what was in it?

Do you know what a persecution complex is?

----------


## Nang

> What's the inside group?
> 
> And how can you still claim your crazy conspiracy when I've posted the thread for everyone to see what was in it?
> 
> Do you know what a persecution complex is?


You posted the entire thread?  I must have missed this.  Where?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> As of late, it's been Christians bashing Christians. That is shameful, indeed.


Theo, if your definition of Christian is anyone who has a trinitarian baptism, then that is bizarre and unbiblical.

----------


## Theocrat

> Yes it is.  Of course, if you have the _chutzpah_ to say the Christian you're bashing isn't a Christian, then it's... still shameful.


Right, because we all know that Arminians, Roman Catholics, and Eastern Orthodox members are not Christians. They have a false Gospel! *A false Gospel!* They don't believe in justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith. Justification by faith.

----------


## Theocrat

> Theo, if your definition of Christian is anyone who has a trinitarian baptism, then that is bizarre and unbiblical.


My brother, you should know me well enough that one-sentenced accusations don't work for me.

----------


## phill4paul

>

----------


## Terry1

> Well, what do you expect when a "Religion" forum is taken over by Christians? Since everyone else has been driven out then the only place to go from there is infighting.


Don't we have enough Buddhists to start their own thread?  I like Buddhists.

----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## Theocrat

> Well, what do you expect when a "Religion" forum is taken over by Christians? Since everyone else has been driven out then the only place to go from there is infighting.


I expect Christians to set the example just as Jesus Christ did when He traveled with the twelve disciples and had to endure many of their fallacies and misunderstandings about Him and His Kingdom. A little long-suffering goes a long way...

----------


## phill4paul

> I expect Christians to set the example just as Jesus Christ did when He traveled with the twelve disciples and had to endure many of their fallacies and misunderstandings about Him and His Kingdom. A little long-suffering goes a long way...


  How many homosexuals did He kill unless they repented?

----------


## otherone



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Don't we have enough Buddhists to start their own thread?  I like Buddhists.


I have a lecture series on general mindfulness and meditation by a Buddhist professor.  The Buddhists are often interesting.

----------


## Theocrat

> How many homosexuals did He kill unless they repented?


I'm not God, so you'll have to ask Him when you see Him on Judgment Day. Uh, good luck with that...

----------


## otherone



----------


## Deborah K

> You posted the entire thread?  I must have missed this.  Where?



You haven't missed anything.  You're just deflecting, like usual.

----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## otherone



----------


## VIDEODROME

> 


This is kind of what I was trying to get at with my failed "Kill the Buddha" thread.

----------


## otherone

> This is kind of what I was trying to get at with my failed "Kill the Buddha" thread.


Hey HEY HEY.....
don't make get all Buddhieval on your ass....

----------


## VIDEODROME

> Hey HEY HEY.....
> don't make get all Buddhieval on your ass....





> How come people always flip and think they're Jesus? Why not Buddha? Particularly in America, where more people resemble Buddha than Jesus. 
> 
> 'Ah'm BUDDHA!' 'You're Bubba!' 'Ah'm Buddha now..All I gotta do is change 3 letters on ma belt...'



*-----Bill Hicks*

----------


## pcosmar

> As far as the forum guidelines go, it is absolutely acceptable to debate another person's religion.


YOU ARE A STUMBLING BLOCK.




> "Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You travel over land and sea to win a single convert, and when you have succeeded, you make them twice as much a child of hell as you are.





> "Whoever exalts himself shall be humbled; and whoever humbles himself shall be exalted. 13"But woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites, because you shut off the kingdom of heaven from people; for you do not enter in yourselves, nor do you allow those who are entering to go in.





> "Woe to you experts in the law, because you have taken away the key to knowledge. You yourselves have not entered, and you have hindered those who were entering."





> Jesus replied, "And you experts in the law, woe to you, because you load people down with burdens they can hardly carry, and you yourselves will not lift one finger to help them.





> "Whoever causes one of these little ones who believe to stumble, it would be better for him if, with a heavy millstone hung around his neck, he had been cast into the sea.





> Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause divisions and offences contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them.

----------


## Nang

> YOU ARE A STUMBLING BLOCK.


 

Jesus Christ is the Stumbling Block.

I Peter 2:7-8

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Jesus Christ is the Stumbling Block.
> 
> I Peter 2:7-8



Thank you.  The natural man will never understand this when he reads the Bible.  The natural man will always think the Bible is commands for him to follow so he can "make it" to heaven. 

But the Lord places a stumbling block in front of men.  That stumbling block is Jesus Himself.   This stumbling block proclaims that it is GOD ALONE who accomplishes salvation for His people.   Grace alone in Christ alone is that stumbling block.

----------


## acptulsa

> Jesus Christ is the Stumbling Block.
> 
> I Peter 2:7-8


I've seen a lot of deflection, denial and casting of aspersions in this forum in recent months, but this takes the cake.

Christ isn't the stumbling block.  Christ makes it possible.  No one else.

This is sad.  Just sad.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I've seen a lot of deflection, denial and casting of aspersions in this forum in recent months, but this takes the cake.
> 
> Christ isn't the stumbling block.  Christ makes it possible.  No one else.
> 
> This is sad.  Just sad.



Can you not read?  The stumbling block IS Jesus, and you yourself acptulsa have stumbled over this stumbling block:




> Romans 9:32-33 NIV
> 
> Why not? Because they pursued it not by faith but as if it were by works. They stumbled over the stumbling stone. As it is written: “See, I lay in Zion a stone that causes people to stumble and a rock that makes them fall, and the one who believes in him will never be put to shame.”


.

You have dared to say, just like the Jews that Paul is condemning here, that your works grant you access to heaven.   But the Word of God....Jesus HIMSELF....causes you to stumble and be damned.

Repent and believe the GOSPEL.  Jesus died for His sheep and secured their salvation with HIS PERFECT WORKS, not theirs.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> Can you not read?  The stumbling block IS Jesus, and you yourself acptulsa have stumbled over this stumbling block:
> 
> .
> 
> You have dared to say, just like the Jews that Paul is condemning here, that your works grant you access to heaven.   But the Word of God....Jesus HIMSELF....causes you to stumble and be damned.
> 
> Repent and believe the GOSPEL.  Jesus died for His sheep and secured their salvation with HIS PERFECT WORKS, not theirs.


That's kinda harsh.  

I see a verse here talking about being put to shame.   That is supposed to mean damned?

----------


## Deborah K

New thread in Hot Topics, please join in:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Religion-Forum

----------


## acptulsa

> Can you not read?  The stumbling block IS Jesus, and you yourself acptulsa have stumbled over this stumbling block:


Is there no end to your capacity for contradicting yourself?

Is there any way into heaven except through Jesus?  This is your idea of a stumbling block?  Would not a false assumption be the stumbling block, not the very One who holds your ticket?  Is there no end to the argumentative stuff you will spew?  Do you have to deny everything anyone but you says, even if it's just parroting what you have said before?

Really?

----------


## Terry1

> Surprising the inside group did not notice me posting during that time . . . Too busy planning our execution, I suppose.


I don't want to execute you--I just wish that you'd go *POOF*!  No more Nang. YAY!

----------


## Dr.3D

> I don't want to execute you--I just wish that you'd go *POOF*!  No more Nang. YAY!


Now there is a display of Christian love if I ever saw one.

----------


## Terry1

> Now there is a display of Christian love if I ever saw one.


Are you erowe1's sock puppet?   How come we never see you follow Nang or Sola's garbage with these short sermons of yours--eh?  I don't listen to people like you.  Try again.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Are you erowe1's sock puppet?


Nope but somebody needs to follow you around and remind you of the fruits a Christian displays.

----------


## Deborah K

> Nope but somebody needs to follow you around and remind you of the fruits a Christian displays.


Follow Nang and Sola too, Doc.

----------


## Terry1

> Nope but somebody needs to follow you around and remind you of the fruits a Christian displays.


Kindly unhook yourself from my ass will ya?  Thanks in advance.  BTW--practice what you preach.

----------


## Terry1

> Follow Nang and Sola too, Doc.


But he doesn't.  He's constantly publicly correcting me and never says a word to Nang or Sola.  Sort of a one-sided story there too.  I'm just tired of getting his lame messages and him following me around while saying nothing to his buddies that share his same faith there.

----------


## pcosmar

> Follow Nang and Sola too, Doc.


That is a quite different fruit.. They are adversaries and accusers of the brethren.

Even the words of truth are mixed with a serpents venom.

It really does not take much discernment to see which spirit the are. And should be clear,, at least to believers here.

They have gone far past subtle.

----------


## Dr.3D

> That is a quite different fruit.. They are adversaries and accusers of the brethren.
> 
> Even the words of truth are mixed with a serpents venom.
> 
> It really does not take much discernment to see which spirit the are. And should be clear,, at least to believers here.
> 
> They have gone far past subtle.


They already have an entire flock of folks doing that.   I don't need to.

----------


## Terry1

> They already have an entire flock of folks doing that.   I don't need to.


From what I can tell---you like to play the part of a peacemaker while taking sides of those who share your belief.  That's what I've seen in you.

----------


## Dr.3D

> From what I can tell---you like to play the part of a peacemaker while taking sides of those who share your belief.  That's what I've seen in you.


No, I tend to take the side of the underdog, the person who is constantly getting gang raped.

----------


## pcosmar

> From what I can tell---you like to play the part of a peacemaker while taking sides of those who share your belief.  That's what I've seen in you.


And that belief is???

I remember someone saying, "Blessed are the Peacemakers".

----------


## Terry1

> And that belief is???
> 
> I remember someone saying, "Blessed are the Peacemakers".


Oh doc's argued on their behalf before in here.  Unless he can muster up enough fair play to say something about Nang and Sola's foul behavior--he really needs to shut up and leave me alone.  He's been doing this for months now--this is only the first or second time I'll actually called him on it.  I just ignored him before, but he's becoming rather annoying.

----------


## Deborah K

> No, I tend to take the side of the underdog, the person who is constantly getting gang raped.


Lord....

----------


## Terry1

> Lord....


What'd I tell ya.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Lord....


So I exaggerated a little.

----------


## Terry1

> No, I tend to take the side of the underdog, the person who is constantly getting gang raped.


So you think that Nang's the victim and underdog?

----------


## moostraks

> So I exaggerated a little.


Just a twee bit, maybe?

----------


## Terry1

> So I exaggerated a little.


Nah--you just told the truth on yourself. LOL

----------


## pcosmar

> Oh doc's argued on their behalf before in here.  Unless he can muster up enough fair play to say something about Nang and Sola's foul behavior--he really needs to shut up and leave me alone.  He's been doing this for months now--this is only the first or second time I'll actually called him on it.  I just ignored him before, but he's becoming rather annoying.


I can not "take their side",, but I would warn any to not become like them.

----------


## Terry1

> I can not "take their side",, but I would warn any to not become like them.


I know what you mean.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I can not "take their side",, but I would warn any to not become like them.


But you have to take sides in the Religion sub-forums.   Nobody is allowed who doesn't choose a side.   How would we know who to fight with if nobody took sides?

----------


## Terry1

> But you have to take sides in the Religion sub-forums.   Nobody is allowed who doesn't choose a side.   How would we know who to fight with if nobody took sides?


Well--I certainly haven't seen you go after Deb or moos because they said anything to Nang.  There's a name for people who like to suck up to the ones they think they'll need at their back in the future too.   Yeah--I've known peeps like you before--many times too.

----------


## Deborah K

> So I exaggerated a little.


whew.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Most of what I see in here is Protestants bashing Catholics or Atheists bashing Christians...
> 
> Ya'll are going to have to do better!
> 
> Don't forget to belittle the Jews and the Muslims, or the Buddhists and the Druids.....
> 
> "Peace" my old contrary ass!
> 
> Shameful!


What about us Cthulhu cultists? Don't forget to bash us, too!

No, really, it's OK if you do, we won't mind - because when the stars are right, mighty Cthulhu will rouse from His dark and eldritch slumber and rise from the dreadful ruins of R'lyeh under the sea, coming forth to devour the screaming souls of all Protestants, Catholics, Atheists, Christians, Jews, Muslims, Buddhists and Druids - and, of course, Cthulhu cultists! - and then we will finally have achieved some "peace through religion" once and for all ...

You bet'cha! Big time! For sure!

----------


## otherone

> when the stars are right, mighty Cthulhu will rouse from His dark and eldritch slumber and rise from the dreadful ruins of R'lyeh under the sea, coming forth to devour the screaming souls of all Protestants, Catholics, Atheists, Christians, Jews, Muslims, Buddhists and Druids - and, of course, Cthulhu cultists! - and then we will finally have achieved some "peace through religion" once and for all ...


_Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn

_

----------


## Occam's Banana

> 


Bootyism is depraved and evil! I believe in swordfish ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEfx-H16pyE

----------


## Occam's Banana

> _Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_


_Iä! Iä! Cthulhu fhtagn!_

----------


## otherone

> _Iä! Iä! Cthulhu fhtagn!_

----------


## Occam's Banana

> 


Awwww, that's so sweet! May Cthulhu devour your soul first when he returns.

In the meantime ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHJUrcVdJk

----------


## otherone

> Awwww, that's so sweet! May Cthulhu devour your soul first when he returns.
> 
> In the meantime ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHJUrcVdJk



I like the cut of your jib, Banana!

----------


## Miss Annie

> From what I can tell---you like to play the part of a peacemaker while taking sides of those who share your belief.  That's what I've seen in you.


Becareful Doc, peacemakers are no longer appreciated much around here.  But that's ok, I know where we are appreciated! 

Matthew 5:9
Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.

----------


## Terry1

> Becareful Doc, peacemakers are no longer appreciated much around here.  But that's ok, I know where we are appreciated! 
> 
> Matthew 5:9
> Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.


Bless you dear Annie, I can see how hard you're working on the side of peace here as well.  Where would we be if not for people like you and Doc--thank the Lord and bless you always.

----------


## phill4paul

> I'm not God, so you'll have to ask Him when you see Him on Judgment Day. Uh, good luck with that...


  As will you....as will you.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> What about us Cthulhu cultists? Don't forget to bash us, too!
> 
> No, really, it's OK if you do, we won't mind - because when the stars are right, mighty Cthulhu will rouse from His dark and eldritch slumber and rise from the dreadful ruins of R'lyeh under the sea, coming forth to devour the screaming souls of all Protestants, Catholics, Atheists, Christians, Jews, Muslims, Buddhists and Druids - and, of course, Cthulhu cultists! - and then we will finally have achieved some "peace through religion" once and for all ...
> 
> You bet'cha! Big time! For sure!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Becareful Doc, peacemakers are no longer appreciated much around here.  But that's ok, I know where we are appreciated! 
> 
> Matthew 5:9
> Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.


 ~hugs~

----------


## Dr.3D

> Becareful Doc, peacemakers are no longer appreciated much around here.  But that's ok, I know where we are appreciated! 
> 
> Matthew 5:9
> Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.


Thanks Annie, I believe everybody should expect better behavior from folks who call themselves Christians.  After all, good behavior is how we let other folks know we belong to Jesus.

----------


## Miss Annie

> Thanks Annie, I believe everybody should expect better behavior from folks who call themselves Christians.  After all, good behavior is how we let other folks know we belong to Jesus.


Amen Brother!!  Amen!!   If we are called to love, bless, and pray for our enemies, how much even more love should we show to brothers and sisters?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaRQj4KvQS0


_That is not dead which can eternal lie.
And with strange aeons even death may die._
- from the _Necronomicon_, by the Mad Arab, Abdul Alhazred

And now, let us open our hymnals to ...

*The Thing That Should Not Be | Metallica*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pnS_7YsYzM

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

So this thread was created less than 24 hours ago.  Hmmm, seems right on schedule.

Carry on, you bastards.

----------


## tod evans

Bumperooni!

----------


## Biblefundyfun

Ummm, there are already copious ass threads here. Please already??????????????????????

----------


## Biblefundyfun

> Amen Brother!!  Amen!!   If we are called to love, bless, and pray for our enemies, how much even more love should we show to brothers and sisters?


 Excuse me while I helicopter chunder. I always feel more religiously pious and peaceful on an empty stomach.

----------

